# no se dice que subjuntivo/indicativo



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si hay que usar el subjuntivo o el indicativo con esta frase, por favor?

-¿_Es así?_
_-No diría que sea asi, sino que_...

-_¿Se dice así?_
_-No diría que se diga así, sino que_...

Gracias


----------



## dexterciyo

Me suena más natural «No diría que *fuera* así».


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover -- importa la regla de 'concordancia de tiempo' en esta situación.

"No diría que sea..
"No di*ría* que '*fuera*'...
"No diría que se diga..
"No di*ría* que se '*dijera*'...


----------



## tickle

Yo diría que tus frases pueden ser correctas dependiéndo de qué exactamente quieres decir. También diría que:

-¿Es así?
- Pues yo no diría que *es *así.

-¿Se dice así?
- Bueno, yo no diría que se *dice *así.

Sería la manera más común de decir esas frases (o sea, con indicativo).

Pero claro, sería mejor que esperáramos las opiniones de los foreros hispanohablantes .


----------



## slazenger14

tickle said:


> Yo diría que tus frases pueden ser correctas dependiéndo de qué exactamente quieres decir. También diría que:
> 
> -¿Es así?
> - Pues yo no diría que *es *así.
> 
> -¿Se dice así?
> - Bueno, yo no diría que se *dice *así.
> 
> Sería la manera más común de decir esas frases (o sea, con indicativo).
> 
> Pero claro, sería mejor que esperáramos las opiniones de los foreros hispanohablantes .



Tickle, no digo que sean incorrectos los ejemplos tuyos pero en términos técnicos cada tiempo verbal tiene que concordar con otro, lo cual ya señaló NewdestinyX. Aunque yo no sea nativo, es mejor que nos fijemos en lo que dijo NewdestinyX con respecto a la concordancia de los tiempos verbales. A partir de eso, dexterciyo (que es nativo) confirmó que sonaría mejor con el imperfecto de subjuntivo en vez del presente de subjuntivo. 

-No diría que fuera...
-No digo que sea...

Seguramente mezclar los tiempos verbales pasa pero bueno creo que eso depende de la región.
A ver lo que dicen los demás.


----------



## eli-chi

tickle said:


> Yo diría que tus frases pueden ser correctas dependi*e*ndo de qué exactamente quieres decir. También diría que:
> 
> -¿Es así?
> - (Pues) yo no diría que *es *así.
> 
> -¿Se dice así?
> - Bueno, yo no diría que se *dice *así.
> 
> Sería la manera más común de decir esas frases (o sea, con indicativo).
> 
> Pero claro, sería mejor que esperáramos las opiniones de los foreros hispanohablantes .


*Jamás diría: *
"No diría que fuera así" / "No diría que se dijera así".


----------



## tickle

eli-chi said:


> *Jamás diría: *
> "No diría que fuera así" / "No diría que se dijera así".


Hola slazenger,
Entiendo lo que NewDestinyX dijo sobre la concordancia de los tiempos, pero yo diría que es demasiado simplista lo de poner un par de cruces rojas que parecen decir "esto no es correcto y punto", especialmente cuando no es así.

En cuanto al subjuntivo/indicativo, verás que dexterciyo dijo también "pero hace falta contexto", y yo me refería a las frases que ChocolateLover puso en su siguiente mensaje (*). En ese contexto "No diría que es así / que se dice así" me parecen las frases más normales. Además mira lo que ha dicho eli-chi en su post de arriba (gracias por aclararnos eso, eli).

Como dato adicional, acabo de hacer una búsqueda en el foro con la frase "Yo no diría que" (entre comillas) y de los primeros 25 resultados que he visto, *todos *contienen la construcción "Yo no diría que" + *indicativo*. Y por cierto todos escritos por hispanohablantes.

No pretendo ser experto en el tema, ni muchísimo menos, pero yo creo que los estudiantes de español deberíamos intentar aprender el subjuntivo por "feel", o como se deba decir, y no aprendiendo reglas rígidas como la de la obligatoria concordancia de los tiempos, o la de "no decir que + *siempre *subjuntivo". 

De esa manera sólo acabaremos confundiéndonos aún más al describir que, por ejemplo, "Yo no diría que es así" se dice más que "Yo no diría que fuera así".

(*) N de M: hay ahora un solo mensaje ahora de ChocolateLover con el contexto adecuado.


----------



## Laqua

Al margen de la discusión creo que en un contexto oral, esa frase me parece rebuscada y redundante.

_-¿se dice así?
-No diría que se diga así, sino que..._

¿se dice así?
No se dice así/ No creo que se diga así/No lo diría así, díria....

Con otro contexto, emplearía subjuntivo. Ej. 
-No diría que el problema sea la falta de agua. 
- No diría que los niños tengan la culpa.


----------



## insiluse

Todas las expresiones indicadas son correctas, y diferentes entre sí, pues se refieren a tiempos y modos diferentes. 

Es como si preguntáramos: ¿ qué se dice: él se ríe, ella se reirá, ella se ría, o ella se riera ?  

Además, el contexto no tiene nada que añadir en casos como éstos, igual que un 5 es siempre 5, o cuando digo que bebo agua.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos



> Al margen de la discusión creo que en un contexto oral, esa frase me parece rebuscada y redundante.
> 
> _-¿se dice así?_
> _-No diría que se diga así, sino que..._
> 
> ¿se dice así?
> No se dice así/ No creo que se diga así/No lo diría así, díria....
> 
> Con otro contexto, emplearía subjuntivo. Ej.
> -No diría que el problema sea la falta de agua.
> - No diría que los niños tengan la culpa.


 
¿Me podrías explicar por qué en el habla oral se usa el indicativo pero en otro contexto como por ejemplo en la escritura se usa el subjuntivo?

¿Es como "no creer que"? Para tranferir la idea de otra persona y negarla, ¿se usa el indicativo?

-Creo que se dice así
-Yo no creo que se dice así, sino que...A lo mejor me equivoco/No diría que se dice así

-¿Qué opinas de X?
-No creo que sea un problema de verdad/No diría que sea/fuera un problema de verdad

Gracias


----------



## insiluse

El indicativo indica *realidad*. El subjuntivo, *irrealidad*. El hablante elige los modos verbales, según su percepción de la realidad.


----------



## Peterdg

(*********)

En cuanto al uso obligatorio del imperfecto después de un verbo principal en condicional, que yo sepa, esta regla no existe.

A ver lo que dicen las gramáticas. El "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, no dice nada al respecto.

El DUE de María Moliner dice rotundamente que después de un verbo principal en condicional, puede seguir un verbo en cualquier tiempo.

"El subjuntivo, Valores y usos" de J.Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E.Prieto dice en su R10 (pág. 26): 



> Si el condicional (simple o compuesto) (_del verbo principal_) es hipotético, de modestia o de cortesía (...); el presente y el perfecto de subjuntivo tienen sus valores normales.


 
Y da ejemplos:



> (3) Yo no diría que Adolfo sea el más guapo.


 
En su R8 dice que también el uso del subjuntivo imperfecto es posible en estas construcciones.

Del otro lado, tengo que admitir que en (partes de) España, y también en la prensa peninsular (escrita y otra) lo normal es: verbo principal en condicional ---> verbo subordinado en subjuntivo imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto. (estará claro que sólo en casos que exigen el subjuntivo)


----------



## NewdestinyX

insiluse said:


> El indicativo indica *realidad*. El subjuntivo, *irrealidad*. El hablante elige los modos verbales, según su percepción de la realidad.


Esto no es correcto, para nada. Lo siento, pero tal vez querrás leer tus propios gramáticos, como Alarcos, Seco, etc para entender mejor el papel del indicativo y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo usamos solo el subjuntivo después de 'el *hecho* de que'. Claro que no hay irrealidad que sigue. Todos los usos del subjuntivo en mandatos indirectos - "Quiero que vengas", etc -- no tienen nada que ver con 'realidad versus irrealidad'. Sí que hay algunos usos donde 'realidad versus irrealidad' es 'parte' del tema... Dudo que.. etc.. Y hasta es posible considerar los usos que transmiten 'futuridad' como un tipo de 'irrealidad' -- como"Cuando vengas" versus "cuando vienes". Pero el subjuntivo, según los gramáticos, es sencillamente una cuestión de la 'dependencia de cláusulas' - o más bien: de *sintaxis*. 

Cuando dices - "Me alegro de que me ames" uno no elige el subjuntivo allí para comunicar un irrealidad. El amor es 'real' -- de seguro. Pobrecito -- es la persona que pensaría que el amor tal vez no sea real. La prueba también es esto: Tampoco se puede eligir en esa oración el indicativo para transmitir más certidumbre/realidad. Un antecedente que transmite emoción que la siguen con un cambio de sujeto exige, sintácticamente, el subjuntivo. No es una cuestión de irrealidad para nada.



Peterdg said:


> Pero en cuanto al uso obligatorio del imperfecto después de un verbo principal en condicional, que yo sepa, esta regla no existe.
> 
> A ver lo que dicen las gramáticas. El "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, no dice nada al respecto.
> 
> El DUE de María Moliner dice rotundamente que después de un verbo principal en condicional, puede seguir un verbo en cualquier tiempo.
> 
> "El subjuntivo, Valores y usos" de J.Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E.Prieto dice en su R10 (pág. 26):


Borrego y Moliner son gramáticos más 'nuevos'. Y al notar este uso -- lo están describiendo y permitiendo - porque se está usando. Son gramáticos 'descriptivos' más que ser 'normativos'. Seco, Alarcos y Bello, y la RAE por lo general, dicen que este uso no es normativo. 


> Del otro lado, tengo que admitir que en (partes de) España, y también en la prensa peninsular (escrita y otra) lo normal es: verbo principal en condicional ---> verbo subordinado en subjuntivo imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto. (estará claro que sólo en casos que exigen el subjuntivo)


Por supuesto - porque eso fue lo que se te enseñó en tu colegio y instituto -- lo correcto.


----------



## Peterdg

NewdestinyX said:


> Borrego y Moliner son gramáticos más 'nuevos'. Y al notar este uso -- lo están describiendo y permitiendo - porque se está usando. Son gramáticos 'descriptivos' más que ser 'normativos'. Seco, Alarcos y Bello, y la RAE por lo general, dicen que este uso no es normativo.
> Por supuesto - porque eso fue lo que se te enseñó en tu colegio y instituto -- lo correcto.


¿A qué obra de Alarcos haces referencia? Yo tengo "Gramática de la lengua española" (y la leí hace unos años ya) y que yo sepa, no dice nada al respecto. Da unos ejemplos, sí, pero no dice que el uso de otro tiempo sea incorrecto.
No tengo, ni he leído, ni a Bello ni a Seco, pues no puedo decir nada al respecto.



NewdestinyX said:


> Esto no es correcto, para nada. Lo siento, pero tal vez querrás leer tus propios gramáticos, como Alarcos, Seco, etc para entender mejor el papel del indicativo y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo usamos solo el subjuntivo después de 'el *hecho* de que'. Claro que no hay irrealidad que sigue. Todos los usos del subjuntivo en mandatos indirectos - "Quiero que vengas", etc -- no tienen nada que ver con 'realidad versus irrealidad'. Sí que hay algunos usos donde 'realidad versus irrealidad' es 'parte' del tema... Dudo que.. etc.. Y hasta es posible considerar los usos que transmiten 'futuridad' como un tipo de 'irrealidad' -- como"Cuando vengas" versus "cuando vienes". Pero el subjuntivo, según los gramáticos, es sencillamente una cuestión de la 'dependencia de cláusulas' - o más bien: de *sintaxis*.
> 
> Cuando dices - "Me alegro de que me ames" uno no elige el subjuntivo allí para comunicar un irrealidad. El amor es 'real' -- de seguro. Pobrecito -- es la persona que pensaría que el amor tal vez no sea real. La prueba también es esto: Tampoco se puede eligir en esa oración el indicativo para transmitir más certidumbre/realidad. Un antecedente que transmite emoción que la siguen con un cambio de sujeto exige, sintácticamente, el subjuntivo. No es una cuestión de irrealidad para nada.


Y con esto, no podría estar más de acuerdo. Y ya he defendido esta opinión en varios hilos en el pasado.

Además, la enseñanza de la oposición realidad/irrealidad : indicativo/subjuntivo, da lugar a más dudas en las cabezas de los alumnos. Se preguntan las preguntas incorrectas en las condiciones incorrectas lo que resulta en respuestas incorrectas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> ¿A qué obra de Alarcos haces referencia? Yo tengo "Gramática de la lengua española" (y la leí hace unos años ya) y que yo sepa, no dice nada al respecto. Da unos ejemplos, sí, pero no dice que el uso de otro tiempo sea incorrecto.
> No tengo, ni he leído, ni a Bello ni a Seco, pues no puedo decir nada al respecto.


Su referencia es simplemente que el condicional, en una sintaxis que exige el subjuntivo, tiene que observar la concordancia de tiempos. No separan el condicional en el antecedente en un uso hipotético y otro no hipotético, etc, como observan Borrego y Moliner (artificialmente en mi opinión). Hay 'un' 'papel' (diferentes usos), sintácticamente, del condicional como un tiempo verbal.

Manuel Seco -- Diccionario de Dudas
Alarcos Llorach - Gramática de la lengua Española
Andrés Bello - Gramática de la lengua Española (o algo así)..

No los tengo cerca de mí en estos momentos.



Peterdg said:


> Y con esto, no podría estar más de acuerdo. Y ya he defendido esta opinión en varios hilos en el pasado.
> 
> Además, la enseñanza de la oposición realidad/irrealidad : indicativo/subjuntivo, da lugar a más dudas en las cabezas de los alumnos. Se preguntan las preguntas incorrectas en las condiciones incorrectas lo que resulta en respuestas incorrectas.


Estamos _de perfecto acuerdo_. (¿se dice eso así?)

Gracias Peterdg,
Grant


----------



## slazenger14

Creo que por lo que según lo que me enseñaron en la facultad y a partir del regionalismo las concordancias de los tiempos deben ser así:

Digo que es así.
Diría que sería así. 

No digo que sea así. 
No diría que fuera así. 

Chau.


----------



## insiluse

NewdestinyX said:


> ...para entender mejor el papel del indicativo y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo usamos solo el subjuntivo después de 'el *hecho* de que'. Claro que no hay irrealidad que sigue. Todos los usos del subjuntivo en mandatos indirectos - "Quiero que vengas", etc -- no tienen nada que ver con 'realidad versus irrealidad'. Sí que hay algunos usos donde 'realidad versus irrealidad' es 'parte' del tema... Dudo que.. etc.. Y hasta es posible considerar los usos que transmiten 'futuridad' como un tipo de 'irrealidad' -- como"Cuando vengas" versus "cuando vienes". Pero el subjuntivo, según los gramáticos, es sencillamente una cuestión de la 'dependencia de cláusulas' - o más bien: de *sintaxis*.
> 
> Cuando dices - "Me alegro de que me ames" uno no elige el subjuntivo allí para comunicar un irrealidad. El amor es 'real' -- de seguro. Pobrecito -- es la persona que pensaría que el amor tal vez no sea real. La prueba también es esto: Tampoco se puede eligir en esa oración el indicativo para transmitir más certidumbre/realidad. Un antecedente que transmite emoción que la siguen con un cambio de sujeto exige, sintácticamente, el subjuntivo. No es una cuestión de irrealidad para nada.



Vamos a ver:

Si yo dijera "*me alegro de que me ames*", esto sería diferente a decir "*me alegro de que me amas*", porque semánticamente 
entiendo que "ames" expresa algo irreal, incierto, dudoso, algo que no he reconocido como cierto, aunque lo sea, algo que está por demostrar, mientras que "amas" (al menos lingüísticamente) es real.

No es lo mismo decir "*el hecho de que vengas*" y "*el hecho de que vienes*", por el mismo motivo indicado anteriormente. Esto se ve mejor al ampliar las expresiones: *El hecho de que vengas temprano, me agradará cuando ocurra*, pero ahora ni me lo imagino, ni creo que suceda. *El hecho de que vienes temprano me agrada ya, porque es realidad. *

Todavía más claro se ve en "*quiero que vengas*", porque esto es un deseo, y los deseos son lo que queremos que se haga realidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos



> Si yo dijera "*me alegro de que me ames*", esto sería diferente a decir "*me alegro de que me amas*", porque semánticamente
> entiendo que "ames" expresa algo irreal, incierto, dudoso, algo que no he reconocido como cierto, aunque lo sea, algo que está por demostrar, mientras que "amas" (al menos lingüísticamente) es real.


 
¿No es correcto usar el indicativo después de "me alegro de que..."?

En este ejemplo, ¿se puede usar el uno o el otro?

-Creo que son dos.
-No creo que "son dos"/No creo que sean dos

-¿Qué opinas?
-No creo que sea muy importante, pues X es más importante


Gracias


----------



## Peterdg

insiluse said:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Si yo dijera "*me alegro de que me ames*", esto sería diferente a decir "*me alegro de que me amas*"(1) , porque semánticamente
> entiendo que "ames" expresa algo irreal, incierto, dudoso, algo que no he reconocido como cierto, aunque lo sea, algo que está por demostrar, mientras que "amas" (al menos lingüísticamente) es real.
> 
> No es lo mismo decir "*el hecho de que vengas*" y "*el hecho de que vienes*"(2), por el mismo motivo indicado anteriormente. Esto se ve mejor al ampliar las expresiones: *El hecho de que vengas temprano, me agradará cuando ocurra*, pero ahora ni me lo imagino, ni creo que suceda. *El hecho de que vienes temprano me agrada ya, porque es realidad. *
> 
> Todavía más claro se ve en "*quiero que vengas*", porque esto es un deseo, y los deseos son lo que queremos que se haga realidad.
> 
> Un saludo.


(1) La gramática tradicional dice que esto es simplemente incorrecto. Hay gramáticos que lo aceptan (J.Borrego) pero dicen que en este caso el verbo principal (me alegro) pierde toda connotación emocional y se convierte en un mero verbo de comunicación. O sea: "Me alegro de que me amas" equivale a "digo que me amas".

Lo he preguntado a algunos de mis amigos, todos españoles nativos de varias regiones españoles (Asturias, Cataluña, Andalucía) y todos lingüistas, y me dicen que es absolutamente inaceptable utilizar el indicativo en este caso.

(2) Véase aquí.



ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No es correcto usar el indicativo después de "me alegro de que..."?
> 
> En este ejemplo, ¿se puede usar el uno o el otro?
> 
> -Creo que son dos.
> -No creo que "son dos"/No creo que sean dos
> 
> -¿Qué opinas?
> -No creo que sea muy importante, pues X es más importante
> 
> 
> Gracias


¡Hola Chocolate!

Si quieres aprobar un examen, sigue las indicaciones que te dí arriba.

La gramática tradicional dice que "me alegro de que" siempre exige un subjuntivo. Véase mi post anterior para mas explicación.

Un saludo,

Peter


----------



## insiluse

Yo creo que debe emplearse "*Yo creo que son dos*" o "*Yo no creo que sean dos*". 

La explicación es que nada ni nadie puede impedirme creer algo real, o sea, que son dos. Y si no creo que son dos, entonces para mí esto es irreal y por eso digo "que sean dos".

Un saludo.


----------



## slazenger14

Tickle, most of the intermediate Spanish courses teach that the tenses have to correspond. (No creer/pensar que / no decir que SUB). 
Besides that, if do a search in WF with the construction "no digo que" and you'll see that subjunctive is used in the subordinate clause (at least according to other native speakers). I don't see why you are getting so mad, even to the point of being disrespectful. 

El presente de indicativo (NO digo) QUE el presente de subjuntivo. 
*No* digo que sea así.

El condicional simple (NO diría) QUE el imperfecto de subjuntivo. 
*No* diría que fuera/fuese así. 

Sin embargo, con respecto a estas oraciones afirmativas, esto es lo que pasa:
Digo que es así. 
Diría que sería así. 

A ver lo que dice mi novia (que es de Argentina) con respecto a esto.


----------



## leticiam85

slazenger14 said:


> Tickle, most of the intermediate Spanish courses teach that the tenses have to correspond. (No creer/pensar que / no decir que SUB).
> Besides that, if do a search in WF with the construction "no digo que" and you'll see that subjunctive is used in the subordinate clause. I don't see why you are getting so mad, even to the point of being disrespectful.
> 
> El presente de indicativo (NO digo) QUE el presente de subjuntivo.
> *No* digo que sea así.
> 
> El condicional simple (NO diría) QUE el imperfecto de subjuntivo.
> *No* diría que fuera/fuese así.
> 
> Sin embargo, con respecto a estas oraciones afirmativas, esto es lo que pasa:
> Digo que es así.
> Diría que sería así.
> 
> A ver lo que dice mi novia (que es de Argentina) con respecto a esto.


 
Hello Tickle,
*As a native* I can tell you what my boyfriend (slazenger14) just said is totally *correct*.
There's no point at discussing this anymore, just because the answer he has just given you is perfect, as well as the other people's.
Leticia


----------



## tickle

Hi Slazenger,
As mentioned before, I'm talking specifically about the construction "yo no diría que", which was mentioned in the opening post and has been the main topic of the thread since.

I'm not getting mad or being disrespectful (maybe I should throw in some more inane smilies  ). However, I think that NewDestinyX, Peterdg and perhaps you also are being disrespectful by telling native speakers that the way they use their own language is incorrect and citing examples that "no vienen a cuento" with regard to the specific construction we are talking about ("yo no diría que...").

As I said, I searched the mentioned phrase in the WR forums and checked the entire first pages of results (plus some on the second page as quotes from this thread also appeared). All the sentences I checked were written by native speakers, both from Spain and Latin America, nearly all of them were from the Sólo español forum and many were written by senior members with thousands of posts like Pinairun, flljob, Södertjej, Antpax, chileno.

If you think I'm making this up, here is the full list of the first 25 results for the phrase "yo no diría que". As you will see, the result is as follows: 

"yo no diría que" + indicativo = *25* : "yo no diría que" + subjuntivo = *0*

*Yo no diría que está realmente mal*

*Yo no diría que registrar no se usa en español*

*yo no diría que era policía*

*Yo no diría que cascos es un término desconocido en América*

*yo no diría que es más apropiado*

*Yo no diría que currar es vulgar*

*yo no diría que es especialmente habitual*

*yo no diría que es común en México*

*Yo no diría que es una aparente contradicción*

*Yo no diría que he subido por las escaleras de la Biblioteca*

*yo no diría que se trata de un ruido desgradable*

*Yo no diría que "acojonar" es muy vulgar o malsonante*

*yo no diría que se trata de una diferencia España-América*

*yo no diría que una frase dicha por alguien ignorante*

*yo no diría que es incorrecto.*

*Yo no diría que Bello/a es arcaico*

*yo no diría que es expresión norteña*

*Yo no diría que pirata es algo que no es legítimo*

*yo no diría que rebuznan*





leticiam85 said:


> Hello Tickle,
> *As a native* I can tell you what my boyfriend (slazenger14) just said is totally *correct*.
> There's no point at discussing this anymore, just because the answer he has just given you is perfect, as well as the other people's.
> Leticia


Hello Leticia,
Please take the time to read what I have written above and also in my previous posts. (++++++++++++++++++++). Thank you.


----------



## leticiam85

I'm not a linguist, but as far as I know I'd never say 'El hecho de que vengas temprano, me agradará cuando ocurra'.
I'd say something like
-'El hecho de que vengas temprano, me agrada' (meaning PRESENT ACTION, something that is always true)
-'El hecho de que vayas a venir/llegar temprano, me va a agradar' (meaning FUTURE action)

Regarding "me alegro de que me ames" vs "me alegro de que me amas", in my opinion I'd say 'me alegro de que me ames' when I'm glad someone loves me, PRESENT. I'd never say 'me alegro de que me amas'.
If I have to express an unreal situation, I'd say 'me alegraría si me amaras', meaning that person doesn't love me now, and that if he did, I'd be glad.
As I said before, I'm just a native speaker, not a linguist and I'm just trying to be helpful. 
Regards!
Lety


----------



## slazenger14

Tickle,

Your rational isn't correct and almost everyone in this thread would agree. (+++++++++++++++++++++++++).

What you're essentially saying is that it's "ok" to say:

No digo que es así. 
No creo que es así. 

This concept is not very difficult. In fact, it's intermediate level grammar. 

No digo que sea así. 
No creo que sea así.

Espero que esta vez esté clara mi explicación.


----------



## Laqua

> ¿Me podrías explicar por qué en el habla oral se usa el indicativo pero en otro contexto como por ejemplo en la escritura se usa el subjuntivo?
> 
> ¿Es como "no creer que"? Para tranferir la idea de otra persona y negarla, ¿se usa el indicativo?
> 
> -Creo que se dice así
> -Yo no creo que se dice así, sino que...A lo mejor me equivoco/No diría que se dice así
> 
> -¿Qué opinas de X?
> -No creo que sea un problema de verdad/No diría que sea/fuera un problema de verdad



Hola chocolatelover, 
creo que no me he expresado bien, con la frase No diría que y No creo que.. se emplea subjuntivo (presente o imperfecto, una u otra dependiendo del matiz temporal que quieras introducir.)
No creo que Adolfo sea guapo.(hoy)
No creo que Adolfo fuera guapo (cuando era un bebé).
Estoy de acuerdo con Peterdg. 
Lo que quería decir es que aunque gramaticalmente sea correcta, "No diría que se diga así", me resulta complicada. Y oralmente elegiría otras construcciones como las que te indique. Perdona si te he confundido.


----------



## Ynez

Tickle, quiero agradecerte tu participación en este hilo. Estoy de acuerdo con todas y cada una de tus palabras.

Los nativos ya no participamos en este tipo de hilo porque el discurso es repetitivo y siempre empieza y acaba igual: somos acusados de hablar incorrectamente. Una y otra vez se nombran libros de gramática que jamás se llegan a citar. Se mezclan temas y si un argumento se demuestra fallido, se recurre a cualquiera de las otras estructuras, que no guarda ninguna relación con el tema en cuestión.

Solo he participado para mostrarte mi apoyo, y para que comprendas por qué otros nativos no participan.


Chocolatelover, sin contexto no puedo decir nada más de tus oraciones. En principo, solo te puedo aclarar que detrás de "Yo no diría que" puede ir casi cualquier cosa. "Yo no diría que" se puede usar para expresar muy diversas ideas.









NewdestinyX said:


> ChocolateLover -- importa la regla de 'concordancia de tiempo' en esta situación.
> 
> "No diría que sea..
> "No di*ría* que '*fuera*'...
> "No diría que se diga..
> "No di*ría* que se '*dijera*'...


 
Hasta ahora los únicos libros de gramática que se han citado (Peterg) demuestran que lo que NewdestinyX ha dicho es totalmente incorrecto:




> (3) Yo no diría que Adolfo sea el más guapo.





> El DUE de María Moliner dice rotundamente que después de un verbo principal en condicional, puede seguir un verbo en cualquier tiempo.


----------



## tickle

slazenger14 said:
			
		

> What you're essentially saying is that it's "ok" to say:
> 
> No digo que es así.
> No creo que es así.


 
No, that is essentially what I'm *not *saying! In a previous post I even compared the two sentences:



			
				tickle said:
			
		

> Yo no creo que sea así
> 
> Yo no diría que es así.



...asking NewDestinyX if he could see why I used "no creo que *sea*" but "no diría que *es*" (no reply back on that one).

If you open your mind a little you may see why "yo no diría que es... + indicative" is a completely valid and normal construction.

I see that you've conveniently and completely ignored the 25 sentences I gave. No comment at all on that? Do you think that Pinairun, flljob, Södertjej, Antpax, chileno, etc, etc, are all wrong? As mentioned, every single sentence from the first page of results for "yo no diría que" used the indicative in the following clause. How can you just ignore that?

But alas, I feel what I have stated here will just fall on deaf ears once more. But at least I tried .

PS: Ynez, muchas gracias por tu apoyo, en serio que empezaba a creer que me volvía loco . Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERADOR​Buenos días (colombianos),

Después de dos tazas de café pudimos editar este hilo, del que ninguno de los participantes durante aproximadamente dos días, tuvo la gentileza de denunciar algunos mensajes francamente fuera de tono.

Lo reabrimos, dejando claro que cualquier desviación o irregularidad similar a las que ya se presentaron, producirá su cierre definitivo.

Gracias por su comprensión.

PU ​


----------



## insiluse

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que ha escrito Tickle, y últimamente Ynez y Piraña Utria.

Cuando leía algunas cosas que habéis escrito, me parecía que me habíais leído el pensamiento.

Me tomo un descanso y os envío un saludo.


----------

